# Castro Steps Down



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2006)

Castro due to illness has turned over the Presidency to his brother Raul.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,206483,00.html


----------



## GAP (31 Jul 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Castro due to illness has turned over the Presidency to his brother Raul.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,206483,00.html



headline reads: 

Cuban President Fidel Castro Temporarily Gives Brother Power Due to Illness

He's having an operation for bleeding.


----------



## Infantree (1 Aug 2006)

Castro hands power to brother temporarily
Intestinal surgery sidelines 79-year-old Cuban president

Tuesday, August 1, 2006; Posted: 10:39 a.m. EDT (14:39 GMT)

Fidel Castro confers with his younger brother, Raul, during a Cuban parliament session in 2003.

HAVANA, Cuba (CNN) -- Fidel Castro has temporarily handed over power to his brother Raul due to intestinal surgery, Cuban television reported, the first time the communist leader has ceded control of the island nation in 47 years.

Castro's secretary, Carlos Valenciaga, read a letter Monday night that he said was from the president announcing the news. In it, the Cuban leader said that stress had forced him into surgery and that he would be in bed for several weeks after the operation.

Castro, who has led Cuba since the 1959 revolution, turns 80 on August 13.

Raul Castro, 75, is the first vice president of the country and designated successor to his brother. He also assumes control over the armed forces and leadership of the Communist Party, according to the statement.

The news sparked celebration across the Straits of Florida in Miami, home to Cuban-American exiles for more than four decades since Fidel Castro's rise to power. (Watch cheering reaction of anti-Castro Cuban exiles -- 2:46)

"This is a clear reminder that the end of the Castro regime is approaching, and that the only solution is free elections and the rule of law," U.S. Rep. Lincoln Diaz-Balart, R-Florida, told The Associated Press on Monday night.

The area's Cuban-American community of about 650,000 is the largest part of Florida's fast-growing Hispanic population, with its influence felt across the state, according to the AP. (Full story)

"My first reaction was disbelief. My second reaction was hope," the AP quoted Armando Tellez as he watched hundreds of cars clogging the streets of Hialeah, a Miami suburb. "This is a singular event in Cuba's history because there has never been anything that has given the people so much hope."

Among the cheering crowds waving Cuban flags late Monday and early Tuesday was a group dressed as migrants with life jackets, pretending to paddle a cardboard boat down Little Havana's Calle Ocho -- recalling the desperate journey many exiles have taken over the sea, the AP reported.

As the revelry pushed into the early hours, Miami's roads were gridlocked with honking cars, prompting fears of headaches for the morning rush-hour commute.

"It is a cause for celebration," said Miami-Dade County Mayor Carlos Alvarez, while asking residents to show some restraint and keep traffic flowing throughout the city. "We certainly don't want to hinder in any way, shape or form ... the enthusiasm we all feel."

Last week, Fidel Castro joked that he had no plans to still hold power when he turns 100, Reuters reported. (Full story)

Hours ahead of the announcement of Castro's illness, President Bush called the Cuban's government a "tyrannical regime" in an interview with a Miami TV station.

"Our objective is to free the Cuban people," the president told WPLG. "That's our objective."

The administration took a more measured approach to Havana's announcement.

"The White House is monitoring the situation. We cannot speculate on Fidel Castro's health," spokesman Peter Watkins said. "We continue to work for the day of Cuba's freedom."

The transfer of power in Cuba has not triggered a response from the U.S. Coast Guard, which monitors the Straits of Florida for refugees fleeing the island.

"We have no indications that there is any need to implement plans for mass migration," said Cmdr. Jeff Carter.

The Coast Guard has a long-standing plan to deal with a mass exodus, which includes moving additional cutters and aircraft to the area to deter migrants and also perform search-and-rescue missions.
Increasing U.S.-Cuba tensions

Castro's surgery came weeks after a U.S. government report called for the United States to have assistance in Cuba within weeks of the communist leader's death to support a transitional government and help move the country toward democracy. (Full story)

The United States and Cuba, which have no formal diplomatic relations, are constantly at odds, but tensions between the two countries have increased in the past year.

This month, the Cuban government cut off electricity to the U.S. interests section in the capital. The U.S. State Department said requests to have the power restored went unanswered for days.

The department accused Cuba of engaging in "bully tactics" to thwart pro-democracy efforts.

The Bush administration already has tightened the four-decades-old U.S. embargo of the island, increased Radio Marti news broadcasts into Cuba, curtailed visits home by Cuban-Americans and limited the amount of money they can send to relatives.
Rise to power

Castro led an unsuccessful attempt to overthrow the dictatorship of Fulgencio Batista in 1953, after which he was sentenced to 15 years in prison alongside his brother Raul.

They were released less than two years later as part of an amnesty for political prisoners, and both went into exile in Mexico and the United States.

In Mexico, they met the Argentine revolutionary Che Guevara and organized a group of Cuban exiles into a new guerilla group.

After a near disastrous landing in Cuba, the remnants of the group -- including the Castros and Guevara -- fled to the Sierra Maestra Mountains, from which they waged a guerrilla war against the Batista government.

Castro's forces succeeded in overthrowing the regime on January 1, 1959. The next day, Manuel Urrutia was named president and Jose Miro Cardona was appointed vice president. Six weeks later, Fidel Castro took over as prime minister.

Urrutia resigned in July 1959, and Castro completed his rise to power in Cuba, which became the first communist country in the Western Hemisphere.

CNN's Shasta Darlington and Jeanne Meserve contributed to this report.

Copyright 2006 CNN. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. Associated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## Jammer (1 Aug 2006)

Sure...but will all those singing and dancing Cubans be so eager to go back home if/when Castro falls?? I think not.
 It would be interesting to know.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Aug 2006)

He's only giving up power temporarily, so lets not get too far ahead of ourselves.  I think the only way he'll give it up permanently is if he is no longer with the living.

A question that comes into my mind is, what happens to Cuba if Castro does die?  Will the country step towards democracy, or will a worse leader step into the shoes of Fidel Castro and be an even bigger thorn in the side of the USA?


----------



## Weinie (1 Aug 2006)

Fidel's brother seems to be a bit of a moderate, compared to Fidel. Perhaps, when his brother finally dies, he will look at moving the country more in line with Western democracies. Certainly, from an economic standpoint it would make sense. However, in the event that others within the oligarchy moved against him, he would have to move quickly, and ruthlessly, to purge any opposition. This could be a silver lining for both the US and Raul.


----------



## paracowboy (1 Aug 2006)

Raul may be the biggest narco-dealer in the Carribean, he's entirely dependent on maintaining the status quo, to continue with his entrepeneurial endeavours, and he's a proponent of Castro's particular brand of the People's Revolution.

Why is anybody excited about this?  :


----------



## Danjanou (1 Aug 2006)

Weinie said:
			
		

> Fidel's brother seems to be a bit of a moderate, compared to Fidel. Perhaps, when his brother finally dies, he will look at moving the country more in line with Western democracies. Certainly, from an economic standpoint it would make sense. However, in the event that others within the oligarchy moved against him, he would have to move quickly, and ruthlessly, to purge any opposition. This could be a silver lining for both the US and Raul.



Got news for ya sport baby brother Raul may be many things and I've heard him called lots by my companeros down on the lovely light socialist paradise when they've had a few and are sure (or don't care) that DGI isn’t listening. Moderate ain't one of them. He's as hard line as Fidel, if not more so. 

There's also a suggestion that there is only reason Raul is still around these days and hasn't become another "Martyr of the Revolution" like every other leader that came to power in 1959 with Fidel. It has nothing to do with the blood ties ( hey Castro disowned his own daughter) but because he’s incapable of doing anything until big brother tells him to.

This may get interesting. 

Watch and shoot, and those of you still in cadpat may want to put down the English/Farsi dictionaries and grab a Spanish one


----------



## GAP (1 Aug 2006)

Raul has been an ardent communist since he was a teenager...is he going to be easier to deal with than Fidel?...I doubt it.

edited to add: The US does not necessarily want Cuba a free and easy democratic nation...think potential 2 million unwelcome immigrants just 90 miles away


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Aug 2006)

Here is how I think it will play out...  After Castro dies, his brother will take control, and who will be in power for 3-5 years until his death/retirement.  After that the first democratic election in the past 80+ years, will be held but will fail, and a new dictator will take power.  Durring that 2-5 years FARC will try to gain a foot hold in Cuba (they have been trying to get close to there biggest customers for many years now), and will implace there own dictator witch will cause a power vacuum... The last part is the easyest to guess, we will deploy to bring security, and protect our intrests in Cuba.



That is just my $.02 on how it will play out in the next 10 years. (Prediction based on history and current affairs in the region)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Aug 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> The last part is the easyest to guess, we will deploy to bring security, and protect our intrests in Cuba.



What interests do we have in Cuba?


----------



## larry Strong (2 Aug 2006)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> What interests do we have in Cuba?



Fancy Rum drinks with umbrella's, nice beaches, an pretty Cuban senoritas


----------



## Centurian1985 (2 Aug 2006)

Here is a link to a government report detailing Canadian interests in Cuba. As you can see it is quite extensive, with Canada being Cuba's second largest trade partner in 1997. 

http://www.infoexport.gc.ca/ie-en/DisplayDocument.jsp?did=214&gid=193

And an even more interesting one regarding why Canada and the US differ over relations with Cuba. 

http://www.infoexport.gc.ca/ie-en/DisplayDocument.jsp?did=214&gid=193#Market Reforms

(excerpt)
The American Embargo

The Government of the United States has passed a number of laws designed to prevent or discourage trade with and investment in Cuba. *The US imposed a partial ban on exports to Cuba in October 1960. * *The following January, it broke diplomatic relations * and *imposed a full trade embargo under the Cuban Assets Control Regulation*s, which are enabled by Title 31 of the US Code of Federal Regulations. Travel to Cuba is prohibited for American citizens except as licensed by the Treasury Department.

The US regulations were revised many times over the years in response to political events. At various times travel restrictions were loosened or tightened as were limits on remittances of Cuban-Americans to their families in Cuba. But in general, the American government was careful to limit the extraterritorial aspects of the law. *Applications to the Treasury Department by American parent companies to allow their foreign subsidiaries to export to Cuba were routinely approved, subject to limits on American content. In 1990, Cuba imported more than US $700 million worth of products from American subsidiaries in authorized transactions. More than 70 percent of this figure was food*.

*In 1992, the situation changed abruptly with the passage (by the US) of the Cuban Democracy Act, also known as the Torricelli Act*. It applies the full force of the Cuban Assets Control Regulations to all foreign subsidiaries of American corporations. It also prohibits third-country ships from entering American ports for six months after departing from a Cuban port. Ships are also forbidden to enter such ports when carrying passengers or goods to or from Cuba.

*Many countries objected to the extraterritorial aspects of this legislation. Canada responded by enacting a blocking order under the Foreign Extraterritorial Measures Act (FEMA) in 1992.* It requires Canadian companies which receive instructions not to trade with Cuba to disregard the instructions and to report the instructions to the Attorney General of Canada.

*The situation escalated again in 1996, with the passage of the Cuban Liberty and Democratic Solidarity (Libertad) Act, more commonly known as the Helms-Burton Act*. Its objective was to extend the extraterritorial reach of the American embargo by discouraging other countries from investing in or operating joint ventures in Cuba.

Title III of the Act gives American nationals who have claims to property nationalized by the Cuban government the right to sue foreign companies that benefit from the use of the property. This right extends to Cubans who were not American citizens at the time the property was nationalized. Companies which use such property can be sued and have property seized in the United States. Claims may be made for three times the value of the Cuban property - plus legal costs. The Act refers to "trafficking" in nationalized property, and defines this in very broad terms. It includes not only purchasing or leasing the property, but also benefiting from its use through any commercial operation. It also includes the use of trademarks or licences claimed by American companies. President Clinton allowed the Act to come into force, but suspended the application of Title III for a six-month period beginning in 1 August 1996 and for another six months beginning 1 February 1997. The suspension has been regularly renewed since then. Companies that "traffic" in nationalized assets are potentially liable under the Act, because only the right to sue has been suspended.

Title IV of the Act allows American authorities to bar executives of companies which traffic in nationalized property from entering the United States. This also applies to their immediate families. According to media reports, this provision has been used against several directors of Sherritt International, but it is unlikely to affect most Canadian investors.

*The Canadian government responded by amending FEMA to increase protection for Canadian businesses affected by the Helms-Burton Act. It makes judgments under objectionable foreign laws unenforceable in Canada*. It also allows Canadians who are sued in the US to recover any amounts awarded if the other party has assets in Canada. And it raises the maximum penalty for violating FEMA to $1.5 million.

The Government of Cuba also responded with "antidote" legislation. *The Reaffirmation of Cuban Dignity and Sovereignty Law (Decree Law 80) was approved on December 24, 1996. It reaffirms Cuba's willingness to negotiate property claim settlements with persons who were American citizens at the time of nationalization. But it provides that any person who uses the provisions of the Helms-Burton Act will be excluded from negotiations concerning settlement of outstanding property claims.* It also enables the creation of "fiduciary companies" or investment funds to hold disputed property. The legislation makes it unlawful for any person to "collaborate" with anyone seeking information to support an action under the Helms-Burton Act. Finally, it reaffirms that remittances from family members in the US will not be taxed.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Aug 2006)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> What interests do we have in Cuba?



Mining, medical research, interest and investment in their tourist infrastructure, oh and at any given time 100,00 plus of our nationals sunnign themselves on the beaches. Actually we're one of their biggest trading partners. 

Someone tell General Rick if the situation goes south during the winter there he may need two or three Big Honking Ships to pull our touristas out, plus the 50,000-75,000 assorted European there. It could make Lebanon look like a minor op


----------



## GAP (2 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Someone tell General Rick if the situation goes south during the winter there he may need two or three Big Honking Ships to pull our touristas out, plus the 50,000-75,000 assorted European there. It could make Lebanon look like a minor op



Maybe we should (it would be cheaper) issue a set of waterwings to each Cuban tourist when they leave Canada   ;D  (well, I thought the vision was funny   )


----------



## Danjanou (2 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Maybe we should (it would be cheaper) issue a set of waterwings to each Cuban tourist when they leave Canada   ;D  (well, I thought the vision was funny   )



As many I've seen down there seem to adopt the speedo/spandex middle aged spread combo for their beach attire, adding water wings just adds to the overall bad image now burned in my psyche


----------



## exsemjingo (3 Aug 2006)

Castro is a nobody on the world stage.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Aug 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> Castro is a nobody on the world stage.



And once again you stray well out of your rather narrow lanes. Well at least you're consistent. :


----------



## GAP (3 Aug 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> Castro is a nobody on the world stage.



Mil Exp:  Not much...yet 
Life Exp: Not much...yet


----------



## a_majoor (3 Aug 2006)

Given that Canada has been directly and indirectly supporting the Castro Regime for so many years, how many of you think Canada and Canadians will be welcome once the Cubans finally manage to throw the shackles off? 

It will be funny in a sad kind of way watching Canadian business interests being marginalized through a combination of Cuban government pressure and the Cuban people boycotting or embargoing the useful idiots who propped up the Castro regime for all these years and left them in poverty and dispair. Canadian tourists might discover having a maple leaf sewn on the backpack marks them in a bad way (but they can always stop in Miami on the way in and buy some t shirts with "Old Glory" printed front and back if they want to avoid a hassle).

Yes, there will be change, and a lot of unexpected consequences......


----------



## Danjanou (3 Aug 2006)

I really don’t think that there will be a major backlash against Canadian tourists by the Cubans if/when there is a major regime change there in the immediate future.

The average Cubano can differentiate between a Government and the people, an easy and almost required mental process in Cuba I assure you. Hey most don’t hate the US even the die hard generation that grew up under Castro, and revere him don’t hate the average US citizen, the US Government yes but they can differentiate.

Cubanos know that Canada has helped out during the "special period" and that’s Canadians not just our previous Governments propping up Fidel. Canadian Companies unlike some of the European ones have clauses in their business dealings with Fidel that ensure Cuban employees receive part of their pay in hard currency (Convertible Pesos and prior to that US Dollars) and not just in the worthless Monedia Nacional. that means access to an essential part of the Cuban economy.

Canada is one of the few nations that trade with Cuba that grants them credit. You see ships tied up in Havana, Santiago or Cienfeuegos harbours that won’t unload their goods (Japanese cars, washing machines, oil, food, etc) until their country/company has received payment in hard currency. We let the Cubans run a tab, and surprisingly they do pay it.

Canadian tourists are also more generous than our Euro trash counterparts. There are more of them there and unlike the speedo set we understand the concept of tipping. For a maid making $15.00 US a month base salary a couple toonies and loonies a day ( in CUCs of course) go a long way to supporting an extended family.

Not saying that we will be as revered as a people as say we have been in Holland, but I doubt they’ll be tossing rocks at us anytime soon.

BTW, no backpacks in Cuba, not geared up for that type of tourism yet. The only Canadian flags you’ll see are those little lapel pins and they are usually worn by American tourists pretending to be Canadians. That’s how we spot them down there. 
 8)


----------



## Centurian1985 (3 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> BTW, no backpacks in Cuba, not geared up for that type of tourism yet. *The only Canadian flags you’ll see are those little lapel pins and they are usually worn by American tourists pretending to be Canadians. * That’s how we spot them down there.



Ha good one!

In support of pro-Cuba/Canada relations, had a former co-worker go there for vacation a couple years ago.  Person said that they had a good time and that they had no problems with locals the majority of whom demonstrated pro-Canadian attitudes.


----------



## luismariano (3 Aug 2006)

I remember talking about Fidel and Co. over a few beers with a Cuban native who made the trip years ago from Havana Aiport to Quebec City in the cargo hold of a jet airplane. It seemed many people over there are scared about what will happen when (if ?) the Communist regime falls and the rich Cuban-American come back and start reposessing the land and buildings they once had at the time of the Latifundio era.

My personnal experience as a tourist was that Cuba was among the safest places I've travelled in the Carribean. Crimes against tourists are a definite no-no.. The dream job for a Cuban is to work in a hotel where they can earn really big money in tips.

I'm no fan of communism and I think Cubans are under a brutal dictatorship and are relatively poor, but they do seem to eat everyday, get free medical care and education. Arguably, that's better than some 'democratic' or 'free' South American countries have done in centuries for their people. Just my thoughts.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Aug 2006)

Some analysis of the post Castro era. One wild card which is not explored is what role, if any, Hugo Chavez might have in propping up Cuba, what faction, if any, he supports or what he might expect from Cuba in return for the "free" oil they have been getting?



> *Is Castro Dead?*
> Mojitos all around! And brace for the hangover.
> 
> By Mario Loyola
> ...


----------

